# Lake Champlain trophy



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

caught august 8th


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Which mouth had the hook in it?


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I can see how that happened 
Wonder if someone tried cutting that area and let it go ?


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

piketroller said:


> Which mouth had the hook in it?
> 
> top mouth.a biologist said something about 2 eggs stuck together


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

Must be a politician fish.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

sure would like to see a side view


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

only other pic i could find,looks like the lower jaw scrapes the bottom,top jaw gets whats stirred up


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

heck here I thought it was a walleye...nope...laker


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

There is a story in the current issue of Michigan Out Door News. I have not had the chance to read it, but it is in there if anyone is interested.


----------

